# Whats a WWII Battle Lantern worth?



## 85 GT Kid (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi I guys I found this site while trying to figure out what kind of light I had and figured i'd sign up . I got this at a yard sale a few weeks ago for $3 cause I thought it was cool (I love lights lol) and now I found out its a WWII battle lantern which makes it cooler since im a big WWII fan and thats what im going to school for . Its not in to bad a shape but a battery cracked in some point of its life and rotted a good size hole in the bottom but its nothing a good patch panel and some welding wont fix . Im gonna restore it so its all nice and shiny but I was wondering how much its worth as it sits and how much it'll be worth when its done (it will look brand new). This is just for poops and giggles .

Thanks

John


----------



## bnemmie (Jul 23, 2011)

If I remember right that perticular model was made by Delta Electric Company out of Indiana. You see them pop up on FleaBay from time to time. In really good shape you might get $100-150 for it. That fitting on the back is desinged to attach to a bulhkead mount. You turn the light 90 degrees, insert it into a slot in the bulhead, turn the light back 90 degrees again, and its locked into place. Looks like you are missing some hardware on top. I know the newer models can get a drop in LED upgrade, mabye you can with with this one as well.


----------



## 85 GT Kid (Jul 23, 2011)

If by hardware you mean the screws then I have them I just didnt put them back in when I took the pic. Ive seen the LED upgrade but I can't find a bulb that will fit but I might just make a bulb myself using warm light LEDs so it still looks correct. It also has the jumper wire for the batterys which I guess is hard to find too. I'll post some pics when I bead blast it .


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jul 23, 2011)

do a search of the lantern section and search box for "battle lantern" there are alot of mods avail for that light, it's definitely a keeper. Nice score for 3 bucks, those used 2 1.5 volt screw top batteries and a 1491 2.5 volt bulb. 6 volt lantern batteries should fit and a new led or incan bulb, of course you can make any battery pack you want fit def have room to make something


----------



## 85 GT Kid (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks and yea I searched but couldnt find much for the old Deltas but theres a ton on the later ones. I might just put a regular bulb in it but im not sure yet. Im still a ways away from getting it lit again as I need to bead blast it (still waiting for a new compressor so I can finally use my blasting cabinet), put a patch panel on the bottom and then grind out the rust spots and either paint it or powder coat it.

O another question!!! The toggle switch inside is all screwed up and I was wondering if putting in a new toggle switch with spade contacts would hurt the originality.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Jul 23, 2011)

as long as it fits and works ok, I personally wouldn't worry about the spade contacts


----------



## qaz1945 (Aug 1, 2011)

85 GT Kid said:


> Its not in to bad a shape but a battery cracked in some point of its life and rotted a good size hole in the bottom but its nothing a good patch panel and some welding wont fix . Im gonna restore it so its all nice and shiny but I was wondering how much its worth as it sits and how much it'll be worth when its done (it will look brand new).


 

Hello there!! Joined so i chould mention this  As for an idea on how to restore it including how to get normal "D" batters to work it with out altering the look of it at all & a type of Bulb that will also work. Hope That helps! (& If you want let me know what you think of that link  )

http://www.ussslater.org/history/slaterhistory/battlelantern/img0.html 

& A example of one on the USS Slater In AlbanyNY


----------



## cplusplus (Aug 7, 2011)

How many lumens does it produce just want to do some comparison between modern combat lights.


----------



## AaronG (Aug 9, 2011)

If your trying to keep it original and maintain value you probably shouldn't try to fix it. Antique items are usually worth a lot less when modified. That being said if you just want it for personal enjoyment it has a lot of potential to be really cool! :thumbsup:


----------

